# Chickenboy lures?



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

i was just wondering who all uses chickenboys lures on this site. 
How many of yall actually use chickenboys? 
please include pictures if you want!!


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

I will admit to using them, I am not Chicken.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

X2

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

I do


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

I love me Chickenboys. I have one tackle box with nothing but Chickenboys in it.
Pat


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

I do. They catch fish.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

I do.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

I don't


----------



## fastfreddymustangs (Jul 8, 2011)

I do


----------



## 3RD GULFCOAST (Jul 11, 2012)

I do! Started my collection last September.:texasflag


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

Gilbert said:


> I don't


Why not Gilbert?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

sun burn said:


> Why not Gilbert?


Because hes Gilbert.

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

sun burn said:


> Why not Gilbert?


cause they don't come in a topwater


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Because hes Gilbert, and a Dallas Cowboys fan.


sad3sm


----------



## fishslicks91 (Mar 1, 2013)

I do


----------



## salty_caveman (Dec 5, 2012)

It's a awesome lure and I use it all the time


----------



## YakAggie (Mar 7, 2013)

I use mine all the time. They are awesome lures!


----------



## txsmith1 (Feb 13, 2012)

Si


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

I just picked up an extra pack of the morning glorys this morning at Rossco's. They have a very good selection


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

Thats believable Jeff!!! 
I'm headed to Galveston right now!! I'll tell you how I do on my chickenboys later!!!


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

I do. I catch fish on them.


----------



## fishfeeder (Jan 29, 2009)

YEP!


----------



## hookset4 (Nov 8, 2004)

I haven't yet but I just bought some at the show in Deer Park. Now I just need to go use them.

-hook


----------



## joelopee (Jun 7, 2012)

I laughed when I first heard the name and when i tried them the first time and caught 3 reds i was convinced. Flounder love them. I have every color and have a chickenboy sticker on my truck thats how much i like these plastics.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

They caught a lot of flounder last year.


----------



## CroakerChoker (Jan 24, 2013)

Mine are in the mail.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I use to use them in till my freezer got full of flounder.When I make room I may use them again.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

never heard of them.



:biggrin:


----------



## Capt sharky (Feb 22, 2012)

Fattdaddy you don't catch any fish keep dreamin there ok says joe


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

I use them and the stinky chicken stuff too!


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

I fish with them often


----------



## GacresOutdoors (May 21, 2012)

I put my Chickenboy sticker on my live well just to confuse all the potlickers.


----------



## Sportsman3535 (Jun 24, 2010)

I use 'em.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Moments ago


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

I do. They catch fish or sure!


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

I do.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=431131&highlight=chickenboy


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

I caught my first slime monster this afternoon on a chickenboy, but it was still fun.


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

Bought some a few weeks ago. Weather has prevented me from testing them out. I witnessed my buddy take 3 flounder in MY flounder hole a month ago in less than 30 minutes with a 4" Flounder King. I was heading down Saturday but again Mother Nature is making it rough. Chickenboy has to stand down on the invasion of E. Matty.


----------



## speckcaster (May 5, 2012)

*killen em w the chickens!*



sun burn said:


> i was just wondering who all uses chickenboys lures on this site.
> How many of yall actually use chickenboys?
> please include pictures if you want!!


their awesome baits......the flatties, reds & trout luv em!

speckcaster


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

got a few so far I got nothing, guess i do not know how to use them. But I hear they are the bomb if used properly. I am gonna learn


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

Speck caster- I really like the plum color too!!!! It's one of my favorites actually!!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

sea hunt 202 said:


> got a few so far I got nothing, guess i do not know how to use them. But I hear they are the bomb if used properly. I am gonna learn


If you arent in the fish or they arent feeding it doesnt matter what you throw.

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

Yeah we use them....as a matter of fact he will be on our first shirt!


----------



## YAKATTACK-ZAK (Feb 6, 2011)

Any of yall have great success with the thunder tail mullet like ya do with the shrimp? I use the shrimp, but have not tried the thunder mullet yet. 
(lol that sounded funny)


----------



## Littlebeer (Jul 3, 2011)

I do


----------



## InkedAngler (Dec 11, 2011)

I do I do

Sent from my LT28at using Tapatalk 2


----------



## G-Money (Aug 3, 2007)

Yep! Me too. :cheers:


----------



## Seadrifted Ag (Feb 19, 2012)

It may be easier to count the folks that do NOT use Chickenboys!


----------



## tank8677 (Apr 20, 2010)

i use them, caught my pb flounder last nov. 27 1/2 in.


----------



## Arrow Slinger88 (May 22, 2012)

Got mine in today!


----------



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

Arrow the chicken pot pie is the worst color he makes. No one buy that color, if u did and want to get rid of it, I know a great recycling center close to Duncan's.


----------



## wallhanger (Apr 10, 2009)

I love them. Purchased a few more packs last week and noticed one of the tails was missing on one side. Sent him a message to let him know but was still completely happy. Well low and behold I recieve a whole new package today, now thats great customer service and truly unexpected. Thanks so much chickenboy. Im a customer for life.

Ronnie

PS cant wait to try the bonus lures. Love that dark color shrimp


----------



## rockwalker (Jan 5, 2012)

I love them, especially the pink color. Have caught trout and flounder with them as well as panfish.


----------



## SonofSasquatch19 (May 7, 2013)

I do! Caught my PB flounder last December on them 28in. My favorite colors are red and white, and pumpkinseed and chartreuse.


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

Chickenboy lures are definitely one of a kind!!!


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

just bought some more... started using them again.


----------



## PenMakerWillie (Nov 5, 2008)

I've enjoyed using them recently myself... wanting to try some of the scents.

Anyone have a favorite scent Chickenboy makes?


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

I use shrimp and chicken**** when I can find them on the boat.


----------



## HAYWIREZ (Aug 9, 2006)

I do and they work


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

*Yep*

I use them

X59


----------



## houstonguy002 (Nov 13, 2012)

Dont use them, they are very very very terrible. Dont waste your time going and ordering those 3 inch chickenboy lures either because they are not good at rollover pass!

All i ever caught on those darn things are big flounder and reds that fought like mules.

i will also not be ordering me those chickenboy shirts either. lol


----------



## team cut em deep (May 14, 2010)

I do... Highly recommend them


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

Just got a few more.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Ok, I never heard of them and so where do you find them. I didn't see them at Academy here in Conroe.


----------



## fishfeeder (Jan 29, 2009)

Chickenboylures.com or something similar.. and try the chickenboy paddletails too!

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fish Patrol (Jun 1, 2009)

*Just Clucking*

I use those coop cakes, they're the same ones that Cboy serves those fish @ them birthday parties, and they really get the job done!


----------



## HWY87 (Mar 17, 2012)

Caught em on chickenboys this morning when nothing else was working. All trout.


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

I have a few packs 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LLM fisher (May 19, 2011)

I just started using them a few months ago...I must say, I'm impressed!!!!!ðŸ˜€


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JPerkster (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks guys 

JPerkster,

Thank you for shopping with chickenboylures.com at http://shop.chickenboylures.com.

Morning Glory Shrimp-3 inches, qty 10
Jig Heads-1/0, 1/8 oz, qty 11
Plum Licious with Chartreuse Tail Shrimp-3"


----------



## rentfro (Apr 3, 2012)

I am trying to use them. We have fished them with limited success but are starting to make some headway. Cool action and they are sturdy.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)




----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm hoping to pull up a big door mat next weekend


----------



## avidfisher1987 (Apr 5, 2013)

My friend fishes dock lights at night in his kayak in the Galveston bay area and swears by chicken boys. He tears the flounder up on them.


----------



## speckcaster (May 5, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> If you arent in the fish or they arent feeding it doesnt matter what you throw.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


you mean their not magical? ...... downer! ........sad2sm

speckcaster


----------



## misscoley (Jul 17, 2012)

How or where do you get them? Y'all have me just about convinced.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

chickenboy has a web store. He ships super fast too!


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

They are a good looking bait. I just have way to many plastics already in my arsenal(sand eels jrs, cocahoes, KFM, and DOA), and I don't have any trouble catching limits of flounder with my lures.


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

The Flounder King is awesome!


----------



## Arrow Slinger88 (May 22, 2012)




----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

Here's a nice one I got during the winter!!








Sun burn 
One name, One legend.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

OK.....first off, I'm definitely not bashing. I love the action the tail gives but I'm having hell catching fish on them. I'm catching fish with sand eels, thumpin mullet, other plastics but for some reason I'm not doing as well with chickenboys.....Joe, I notice your pic shows a little hump when you rig'em. I've always tried to get my plastics straight....is there something I'm missing here. I'm trying like hell to use'em, just not having much luck....


----------



## sandyfork (Feb 24, 2009)

I do


----------



## dsatter (May 9, 2006)

Used the for first time this weekend.... 2nd cast caught this 23 inch trout and it inhaled the chickenboy


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

Dang! That Speck wasn't messing around. You put the secret sauce on it or what?


----------



## Lucky (Sep 1, 2005)

I bought a couple packs a while back and I had a pack with most missing the whiskers. I have fished them, but not with much luck. I haven't fished with them enough, though.


----------



## HOOKSPIT1 (Apr 30, 2013)

Try some Stinky Fingers! They have a sponge inside with little holes in the body to release the stink slowly! Check them out http://www.hookspit.com/shop/fishing-lures/stinky-fingers


----------



## JMo (Apr 11, 2012)

I have been fishing with Chickenboy for the past year or so and I think I have only once been skunked. I am sure everyone has their own favorite soft plastic to throw, but Chickenboy is the only artificial that I feel confident throwing now. The 2 baits that rarely let me down are Plum Licious and Holographic Passion Pink. I suggest that everyone carry at least a few packs with them at all times!


----------



## BNETT (Feb 22, 2010)

I do,


----------



## dsatter (May 9, 2006)

*sauce*



gman1772 said:


> Dang! That Speck wasn't messing around. You put the secret sauce on it or what?


No sauce on that one...it was right out of the package.


----------



## matterboy123 (Aug 24, 2011)

I do


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

4" or 3"


----------



## Major29 (Jun 19, 2011)

I just ordered some 4" and 3", plus some paddle tails 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

Butt Juice or Flounder Sauce?

i've got a week long trip in July, i'm going to tear them flounda's up!


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

Joe (Chicken boy) is my hero. He sent me enough lures so that all of the veterans that i am taking fishing this weekend can have 3 or 4 packages. That is a generous man.
Pat


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Lucky said:


> I bought a couple packs a while back and I had a pack with most missing the whiskers. I have fished them, but not with much luck. I haven't fished with them enough, though.


Resending order and eliminated quality control problem with one of my chickens in the shipping department. I cut its head off. You should see everyone work harder when one of them is running around like a chicken with its head cut off. True story.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

I ordered friday... They came in monday... Its just crazy how fast you are at getting them out! I need to order some 4" Cajan shrimp. I messed up and ordered the 3" I'll try them out tho.


----------



## PELAGICDAWG (Jul 15, 2012)

I do cought a 24 inch red on lsu chicken boy last weekend


----------



## JPerkster (Sep 3, 2010)

Got my chicken boys in the mail yesterday, ultra quick! I can't wait to try them out on some big reds


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

As noted before - I ship the day before you place the order.


----------



## speckcaster (May 5, 2012)

*I'm bumming.....*



chickenboy said:


> As noted before - I ship the day before you place the order.


Went kayak fishing with Charlie23 today and somehow I lost my entire binder of all of my chickenboy plastics!!!!! ****....! must have got snagged on my net when I was reaching behind me in the yak and with the red splashing I didn't notice it had fallen out of my crate!!!!

Rat Farts......must have lost at least 8-10 brand new packs of 3" beauties!!!

One bright spot @ least Charlie23 found my net floating!

My boner move of the year!

speckcaster:frown:


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Brete said:


> OK.....first off, I'm definitely not bashing. I love the action the tail gives but I'm having hell catching fish on them. I'm catching fish with sand eels, thumpin mullet, other plastics but for some reason I'm not doing as well with chickenboys.....Joe, I notice your pic shows a little hump when you rig'em. I've always tried to get my plastics straight....is there something I'm missing here. I'm trying like hell to use'em, just not having much luck....


didn't mean to strike a nerve.....just trying to figure out what I'm doing wrong........


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

Joe is a stand up guy and a very respectable fisherman and businessman!!! He makes one heck of a product!!


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

got some I just need chicken boy to show me how to use them, he is a fish catchin freak. I can not wait till I get to fish with him


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

sun burn said:


> Joe is a stand up guy and a very respectable fisherman and businessman!!! He makes one heck of a product!!


I agree!!!


----------



## Major29 (Jun 19, 2011)

Ordered mine yesterday and got them in the mail today. That's service! Even got an extra pack! Thanks Joe! :thumbup:

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hollon (May 9, 2013)

Who sells them around Rockport and Port A? :texasflag


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Online


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

Brete said:


> didn't mean to strike a nerve.....just trying to figure out what I'm doing wrong........


 Brete do you have a picture of how you are riggin them up? Maybe we can can see if you got em on there right. Also how do you fish with it? Not that it matters I guess but just in case.

I reel mine in slowly and pop it every now and then. But I have a lucky buddy of mine who just reels them in, no working it at all and catches fish.


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

Saltwater Boy(1) said:


> Brete do you have a picture of how you are riggin them up? Maybe we can can see if you got em on there right. Also how do you fish with it? Not that it matters I guess but just in case.
> 
> I reel mine in slowly and pop it every now and then. But I have a lucky buddy of mine who just reels them in, no working it at all and catches fish.


sometimes you catch them like that and some days you gotta twerk them a little!!! brete. i like rigging them with them tail kinda humped up like you chickenboy does!!! hope this help!!!


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

HOOKSPIT1 said:


> Try some Stinky Fingers! They have a sponge inside with little holes in the body to release the stink slowly! Check them out http://www.hookspit.com/shop/fishing-lures/stinky-fingers


 Snap, been hijacked by hookspit!


----------

